# Solar powered small pond pump



## iluvmybike (9 Mar 2022)

Thinking of getting one to save cost of current mains powered one. It is only a very small pond - about 4 ft x 3ft. Any pointers as to a reliable make that won't be too costly?


----------



## night cycler (21 Mar 2022)

I cannot answer your specific question. In theory it is a good idea. However, the solar powered lights I see in gardens always seem to be very dim. My point is that even a small electric pump motor is going to need more juice than what a light bulb needs. I think you would need a decent enough solar panel.

Have you thought about making a small windmill, and rigging it up to the pump in some way? I made a windmill using a part from a flymo for the sail rotation, and a motor cycle wheel axil mounted in 2 small plumber block bearings for the house to rotate on.


----------



## Ridgeway (22 Mar 2022)

What is the pump doing ?

LPH, watts etc used would be required to know how much juice you’ll need and therefore size of solar panel. Keeping in mind it will only run during the day, is that an issue ?


----------



## icowden (22 Mar 2022)

This is a good article:
https://aquariumstoredepot.com/blogs/news/best-solar-powered-pond-pump

The main considerations are that the pump won't run at night unless you spend money on some sort of battery storage, and that you are going to have to find somewhere to put a fairly large solar panel.


----------



## derrick (22 Mar 2022)

Fitted a couple of cheap one's a year ago. Still working fine.


----------



## night cycler (24 Mar 2022)

OP,

Is the pump to airate the pond for fish? Or, is it to pump water around as a feature?

You can get a plug in timer so you save on elecfruc that way. If it is required for fish maybe on for 30 minutes and off for 2 hours. If it is for a feature maybe on from 10am to 6pm only


----------



## iluvmybike (25 Mar 2022)

No fish - we just like hearing the sound of trickling water when out in the garden. The pond is made from an old plastic water tank only about 2 ft deep and 3x2ft square. A solar panel could be mounted on the nearby shed roof which is south facing so good sunlight except early morning. Doesn't need to run at night.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2022)

Just needs to be powerful enough to shift the water. I can't imagine a pump uses much power TBH.


----------



## iluvmybike (25 Mar 2022)

Just trying to save every penny of electric we can - lots of things are always on standby etc so it mounts up - our bill goes up next month from £87 per month to almost twice that. The rise in the State Pension this year is nowhere near enough to cover all the increases in everything so we'll save when we can and try to minimse our footprint where we can - hence the question about a solar powered pump


----------



## icowden (25 Mar 2022)

Sounds like a solar pump would be ideal for your situation.

https://www.primrose.co.uk/water-features/solar-water-features?type=34846

This place has them from £15.99 upwards. I'd decide how powerful a pump you need (you should be able to check what your existing pump is and get a similar spec) and then look at the reviews


----------



## midlife (25 Mar 2022)

We had a floating pond thing that was about the size of a side plate with a solar powered sprinkle affair. Was OK in sunlight and made the waterfall sound. Cheap as chips if I remember


----------



## cheys03 (26 Mar 2022)

quick, easy and cheap option - play this on your phone

View: https://youtu.be/IvjMgVS6kng

job done


----------



## night cycler (1 May 2022)

@iluvmybike
What set up did you end up getting?


----------



## iluvmybike (2 May 2022)

night cycler said:


> @iluvmybike
> What set up did you end up getting?



I haven't as yet - busy planning a possible revamp in th garden - so we may put in a wildlife friendly pond so we'd not really need a pump for that. Or we might build a different water feature... can't decide! Thanks for asking


----------



## night cycler (3 May 2022)

Ok. Let us know how you get on with the garden project. I'm currently revamping my back garden. It can be time consuming, and in my case labour intensive due to digging footings out and all that follows. I don't currently have a water feature at this but I like the idea.


----------



## iluvmybike (4 May 2022)

night cycler said:


> Ok. Let us know how you get on with the garden project. I'm currently revamping my back garden. It can be time consuming, and in my case labour intensive due to digging footings out and all that follows. I don't currently have a water feature at this but I like the idea.



I do like to go out and hear the sound of the water flowing but that isn't as conducive to hosting wildlife - we only have a smallish space so its difficult to decide what is best way to go


----------



## markemark (4 May 2022)

Pumps really should be 24hr. And unless it’s a very large solar panel or a very small pump I’d be surprised if it generate enough power. Pumps should ideally pump the entire pond volume in a couple of hours. So make sure the pump you get is large enough. Don’t base it in what would work with the solar panel as it may not be sufficient.


----------



## iluvmybike (4 May 2022)

markemark said:


> Pumps really should be 24hr. And unless it’s a very large solar panel or a very small pump I’d be surprised if it generate enough power. Pumps should ideally pump the entire pond volume in a couple of hours. So make sure the pump you get is large enough. Don’t base it in what would work with the solar panel as it may not be sufficient.



Thanks - my current pump is very adequate and is mains powered and on 24/7 (except in deepest darkest winter) - I was just considering if getting a solar-powered one would save the small amount running the current one costs and a nod to doing a bit for the green/eco trend  
or it might not be worth bothering as it will take time to recoup the cost of buying a new one


----------



## markemark (4 May 2022)

iluvmybike said:


> Thanks - my current pump is very adequate and is mains powered and on 24/7 (except in deepest darkest winter) - I was just considering if getting a solar-powered one would save the small amount running the current one costs and a nod to doing a bit for the green/eco trend
> or it might not be worth bothering as it will take time to recoup the cost of buying a new one



Pumps should state the output which is based on volume (gallons) per hour. That volume stated should be roughly 0.5-1 of the volume of your pond. If it isn't, then the pump is not adequate.


----------



## night cycler (7 May 2022)

I think @iluvmybike will achieve what he needs with a small simple pump, likely powered from a panel. He is happy moving just *a small quantity of water for the pleasant aesthetics.* He is not wanting to move gallons of water.


----------



## iluvmybike (8 May 2022)

night cycler said:


> I think @iluvmybike will achieve what he needs with a small simple pump, likely powered from a panel. He is happy moving just *a small quantity of water for the pleasant aesthetics.* He is not wanting to move gallons of water.



You have hit the nail on the head night cycler- many thanks. Just to say though 'he' is actually a 'she' - and always has been 😊


----------

